# call ducks



## Denise aka Martini (May 27, 2009)

Morning everyone! A question on call ducks im still learning ok haven't had them that long.
Im getting regular eggs from mine only have 4 ducks, should i be giving the females any additional supplements because they are laying they are fed on layers pellets, its just my one females feels abit thin around the breast bone.
They are wormed regularly b4 anyone asks.


Any advice most welcome thank you


----------



## Denise aka Martini (May 27, 2009)

Anyone out there :gasp:


----------



## alcamee (Feb 15, 2009)

Denise aka Martini said:


> Morning everyone! A question on call ducks im still learning ok haven't had them that long.
> Im getting regular eggs from mine only have 4 ducks, should i be giving the females any additional supplements because they are laying they are fed on layers pellets, its just my one females feels abit thin around the breast bone.
> They are wormed regularly b4 anyone asks.
> 
> ...


Hello.
I don't have call ducks but I do have Harlequins which we feed Pellets in the morning and mixed corn in the afternoon.
They also like chopped greens and dandilions, which we put in their water. Any other bits of peelings (except vegitables) are allways happily taken aswell. 
This means that while they aren't fat they have a healthy weight to them, even during the winter months.
Don't forget the grit/oyster shell either as this helps to digest and therefore get more out of their food.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Give them some mixed split corn too, & some small grit. They will also eat small amounts of green foods, grass, etc.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Denise aka Martini said:


> Anyone out there :gasp:


Isn't that strange - initially no replies, and then two at exactly the same time!::

They both gave the same information :no1:so hopefully that will reassure you.

We only have Budgies, Cockatiels and Parrots so can't really help although the grit still applies.


----------



## bexnd (May 12, 2012)

if your worried about weight on one it could be the others are higher in the pecking order and there for eating more. if any of my ducks lost weight i fed them a bit of growers pellet but you have to be carefull on that stuff they can go over weight quickly i'd mix it with the layers but try to feed it just to the under weight one. as regards to suplements your layers pellets should have enough in it, but you can buy aditional if you wish i got mine poultry spice to go on food helps with moults and general health and mine had a cider vinegar suplement in their water every now and again just or general health.


----------



## Denise aka Martini (May 27, 2009)

YAY thank you for all the comments will take on board the advice :2thumb: not alot more i can do that im not already doing to be honest, i was told not to use growers pellets as heard what they do but if you think adding alittle now and then will be ok i might try it, whats everyone elses viewes on this idea? Never heard of poultry spice mmm will have to check it out cheers


----------



## bexnd (May 12, 2012)

yea growers pellets you have to be carefull i used them very sparingly with mine never feed it adlib as a young duckling mine only ever got a hamster bowl with a scatering just to cover the bottom once a day. because it can put weight on so rapidly it gives them leg problems. but controlled you should be alright a call duck you wouldnt need alot. my drake i used to give a hand full a day when he was younger not a duckling but a young drake and he was a big breed and then he'd get a handfull of weat or corn mixed in for breakfast and another handfull of wheat or corn in eve. but as soon as he was fully grown he came off that and went on to layers and corn/wheat


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Denise, you could try seperating the thin duck for a short time each day with some chicken wire (so it can still see the others) & fed it up on mixed corn, a bit of cake, grass, etc until it has plumped up.


----------



## Denise aka Martini (May 27, 2009)

Hi sorry to sound abit dim what type of cake do you mean? i do give mixed corn and they always have lawn access or whats left of my lawn (bless em)


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Denise aka Martini said:


> Hi sorry to sound abit dim what type of cake do you mean? i do give mixed corn and they always have lawn access or whats left of my lawn (bless em)


Plain sponge, nothing fancy, only a small amount crumbled up, just something with a higher fat content :lol2:

Also, have they been wormed recently?


----------



## Denise aka Martini (May 27, 2009)

*worming ducks*

Ah ok hun thanks always got cake "yum yum" as for being wormed they were when i bought them but that was back oh god sometime end of last year should i do it again then and what would everyone recommend?
cheers


----------

